
Warning: a corrupted video currently crashing iPhones - tf2manu994
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5e9vtx/warning_a_corrupted_video_currently_crashing/
======
tf2manu994
Would like to note that the file is the culprit, so it could be sent by
whatsapp and the like and be very easily rehosted.

Seems to effect all the way back to iOS 5 (tested old ipod, couldn't test
further back).

